# Carnivorous Underwater Plants



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

So recently everyone is interested in an old plant that use to be very popular in the hobby called UG (Utricularia graminifolia ).

This plant is reported to be a "Carnivorous" plant. Some people seem to think it could possible eat their shrimps. However I have not yet experienced it yet and I keep tons of shrimps in my tank with a UG carpet.

A friend showed me this video earlier today
BBC - Earth News - Carnivorous underwater plant sucks in prey
Its very neat, perhaps the UG can eat the little bugs, worms and planaria in the water 

Discuss!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

How big do those plants get? It would be interesting to have one.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think thats a super super close up? however that isn't "exactly" like UG, just something that could possible similar....


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hunh... thats the fastest-moving carnivorous plant I've ever seen!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

the bladderwort traps are small, but if they can catch daphnia they can also catch newly hatched shrimp. 

It would make a cool addition to the plant collection.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

was that a daphnia or a single cell organism?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

in the vid... looks like daphnia. I've seen other photos/vids of feeding bladderworts, and daphnia is definitely on the menu.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> in the vid... looks like daphnia. I've seen other photos/vids of feeding bladderworts, and daphnia is definitely on the menu.


that is awesome


----------

